# Does anyone listen to the Rap/Hiphop music?



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

I am wondering if anyone mixes rap/hip hop (I think there is a difference between the 2 but I dont know what it is) and classical listening. Is it odd to like both at once.

I don't care for the rap. I appreciate that there are true artists in the genre with something to say. But I don't like the music.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Oldhoosierdude said:


> I am wondering if anyone mixes rap/hip hop (I think there is a difference between the 2 but I dont know what it is) and classical listening. Is it odd to like both at once.
> 
> I don't care for the rap. I appreciate that there are true artists in the genre with something to say. But I don't like the music.


I knew we has a thread like this:

What do classical music listeners think of rap/hip hop?


----------

